# Wanda Wilkomirska



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Polish-Australian Violin Virtuoso Wanda Wilkomirska Has Died – Aged 89


----------



## Forsooth (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks. Sorry to say that I don't know much about her, but I've been been reading. Not a lot available on CD, at least through Amazon. Will keep looking. (Veel-ka-MARES-ska)


----------

